# Siging off from NZ



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I've just got back off a bit of a holiday and had a few calls from some of the NZ fullas about our now exclusion from the fishing comp. It fair to say we have received the message loud and clear that this is an Australian site, (which is of course total understandable being call AKFF). 
Although the lousey weather only allowed me a few days of last years comp fishing (I didn't want to post any as thus damn naki boys kept outclassing me) I did enjoy watching and at least participating.

Having now received the message most of the NZ fullas have decided to frequent this site a lot less. That now includes me as well.

Anyway hope things go well with your sport over in there. We never intended to try "get one over you fullas", we were all just in it for the fun and being like minded yak fishos' learnt from others in our developing sport. In fact in some of our NZ yak fishing community some of the members actually past on details about your site knowing the international flavour of it and it being like minded yak fishers more interested about yak fishing than "whose ride was better that another" or alike.

As one of the Aussie members put it "this is not NZKFF" and I think he's got his wish.

Best regards and tightlines


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sure there's a reason which will be put forward in due time and initially I thought to myself "fair enough". But having read your quite reasonable post I feel maybe it was a little harsh - afterall the fish in the comp are judged qualitatively - that is they are judged loosely based on how and when they were caught.

A 5 kilo snapper is a great fish from the yak over here whereas its common fare for your NZ blokes - Naki Man originally took a few wins with his monster snapper which may have put a few blokes off. With this in mind it shouldn't then be a suprise when during judging a 8kg NZ snapper may not beat a 4kg PPB victorian snapper in the comp.

It's purely because the snapper are demographically minded folk and the youngens are migrating to NZ to grow up to counter-balance the flow of adult NZ'ers to the "West Island" :wink: :lol:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

What??????

NZ is not part of Australia????????

Since when???

I think I betta tell me brother in law about this as he lives down there somewhere.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

JB, Naki Man & Nubee...

You shouldn't think ******* speaks for the rest of us as we have always enjoyed the NZ contribution to the site wether it was purely competition entries or trip reports or anything else added, I don't think persecution is the key and due to the aspect of one decision by the competition organiser you guys are willing to be affected in a negative way that can totally be avoided, did you guys only want to post big photos of fish or did you enjoy the way the site was layout and run?

6 months on this forum and I only entered the competition in January ( The month affected and first of the year ), im glad I managed an entry and am a little disappointed your attitude towards AKFF has changed... Davey G and all at AKFF obviously enjoyed your previous years entry and contributions and I am sure they would have never thought you guys would take exclusion so seriously, there are loads of International members and we would hate to lose a whole continents worth of reports, advice and general tom foolery.

Please reconsider on behalf of myself and other members.

*Edit : I do not wish to offend anyone especially Allan, you have been a good mate and hopefully still are... Please dont take that the wrong way ( I would back you any day man, you know this! )

**Edit : Wes, sorry you see it that way... There is 2 ways you could read that and because of the internet and the way it can become unrealisticly biased you unfortunately read it the wrong way, no harm was intended.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

JB: I can't find the thread in question but I can read between the lines... well, sort of anyway.

I'd be very disappointed if what you say is correct.

What's going on? Anyone?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

JB, I'm really sorry to hear this from you. I've always enjoyed reading your trip reports and advice and knowledge on yaks (thanks for your help and PM's when i was deciding on the Elite!). Your knowledge and passion for the sport and your overall contribution to this site goes a lot further than just entries into our fishing comp. Actually to my knowledge, you have never even entered a fish in our comps, so I'm surprised that you've let this issue drag you into this debate when it's something that should not affect you.

Youve mentioned your mates (I'm assuming Nubee and Naki Man) dissatisfaction with the comp change, and although they have been great contributors in this section of our site, we hear very little from them in 'non comp' periods and/or in other sections of the forum. In fact before this comp period Nubee had entered only 8 posts total.....

The reasons for the comp format change have been entered (if you' cre to look) at the end of the January fishing comp thread. These are valid reasons and came about due to feedback from many forum members.

If you look into the detail of it, I have happily taken onboard NakiMans suggestion of an "International" comp section where we wwill be awarding TOP 5 points each month with 1st place 50 points down to 5th place 10 points. NZ has always and still is also part of the "State vs State' /Mate v Mate" section.

As mentioned your contributions and those of our other international members are very valued, however we felt it neccessary to 'tweak' the comp section to cater for the majority of members.

Anyway, i hope that you reassess your position and i look forward to ALL our kiwi (and other international) mates continuing their presence on this forum.

It's now up to you.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

JB said:


> I've just got back off a bit of a holiday and had a few calls from some of the NZ fullas about our now exclusion from the fishing comp. It fair to say we have received the message loud and clear that this is an Australian site, (which is of course total understandable being call AKFF).
> Although the lousey weather only allowed me a few days of last years comp fishing (I didn't want to post any as thus damn naki boys kept outclassing me) I did enjoy watching and at least participating.
> 
> Having now received the message most of the NZ fullas have decided to frequent this site a lot less. That now includes me as well.
> ...


I'm not getting into this but I am going to clarify a couple of things.

1. If you are going to quote me, quote the whole post, not just the bit out of a sentence that suits you.

2. as I said b4, my posts in that thread were between myself and 1 NZ member and was not directed at a nation/country. Things got out of hand when one of your own started with the insults.....I thought until then that it was all just a bit of fun with no harm meant to be done.

That's my view on it, take it or leave it!

Cheers, Allan


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Room for everybody I reckon..... Sarf Efricans too!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

would be very dissapointed to loose our kiwi mates, cmon guys , lets sort this out, pity we cant meet in the pub , have 8 or 10 schnooners , a fight then go back together and have a few more and a good laugh


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Wes said:


> Sounds like the ...


[ edit: Removed by mods. Time and a place Wes - this aint it. ]

yep thats about it.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Speak for yourself Wes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

bazzoo said:


> would be very dissapointed to loose our kiwi mates, cmon guys , lets sort this out, pity we cant meet in the pub , have 8 or 10 schnooners , a fight then go back together and have a few more and a good laugh


I'm with you mate, the good old days and values seem to be a thing of the past.

I get the chance to do as you describe at least twice a year when a bunch of my kiwi and oz mates get together for our camping trips, we all have an absolute blast taking the piss out of each other, but we also back one an other in times of need.

Cheers, Allan


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

Billybob said:


> Speak for yourself Wes.


I was :twisted:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope this can be worked out. I've always enjoyed the reports from NZ and would hate to see that stop. 
I never looked at the fishing comp rules until I read this thread. The two things that immediately stand out: 1)the comp is designed to encourage members to post, 2)it's a friendly comp for bragging rights. I would think that everybody would take this at face value and not get too upset about it. There is no money involved, so it shouldn't be this difficult. There is no way to satisfy everybody in a fishing comp that covers an entire continent. Obviously, the fishing conditions and species diversity across an area as vast as Australia preclude any sort of direct apples to apples comparison of fish caught. Throw New Zealand into the mix and it is even more difficult. Keep in mind the stated goals of the comp: posts and bragging rights.



> ...everlasting claims of devotion to hating 'mericans together as one last night


I'll offer myself up as the sacrificial anode if you want to work this out and gang up on me :lol:


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Hey JB,

Don't opt out please. Everyone likes having you aboard and the forum is good with your contribution. I also like your trip reports and stuff as it reminds me of home (Wellington) including the photos.

The simple reality is that a piss poor Kiwi snapper is the sort of thing that one straps to one's car bonnet in Australia and drives through the main street at 20 k's per hour honking the horn. It is really hard to make a comparison (hell I haven't caught a single decent snapper in the 10 years I have been here - have to go back to God's zone for that). Doesn't mean that I don't want to see the photos of your catch and read your trip reports and check out what you are doing to your yak.

I like having fellow Kiwis on here as it brings a different but important perspective. Just like having Doug and others from the US of A. It's all good...let's leave it that way aye Bro?

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Again, I hope that our NZ members will continue to be a strong presence on here.

As mentioned, the fishing comp was only started mid last year and didn't really gather momentum till late last year, therefore it is still relatively new. Yes, it is designed to be a 'friendly' competition between members, and yes there are also some rules and regulations to make sure that everyones playing in the same ballpark.

The whole process has been a 'step by step' exercise up until now and I am constantly trying to find a format that keeps the majority of members happy (and quickly realising that no matter what decision I make there's always someone who's not). There were several threads on the site late last year asking for everyones suggestions for 2007, many of which have been introduced. I have always run this section of AKFF based on MAJORITY decision, but occasionally I have also made my own call on things..

As part of this I have made the call to seperate the Australian entries from the overseas entries. The reasons have already been outlined in another thread and I wont go into them again. However, as always I am happy to take onboard any suggestions/comments and as such, due to NakiMans feedback I am happy to introduce an INTERNATIONAL section starting from Feb comp period (actually it can start from January and Nubee/NakiMan havce a head start on everyone else!). This HOPEFULLY will actually encourage more overseas members from NZ, UK, USA and South Africa to participate and compete for the International YakFisho of the year award. Each country is also automatically entered into the State v State section (which also includes countries).

I'm happy to do that and I don't see what more I can do to appease all o/s members. There was never meant to be any malice involved and certainly wasn't meant to discourage any o/s members from entering the comp or participating elsewhere on the forum.

However, I do have this to say to those that have complained thus far.... The AKFF forum is MORE than just somewhere to brag about your catches once a month during comp time. AKFF is a great community of fantastic guys who love fishing and love their kayaking, and it offers a great place to chat about those things. If the only reason that you post on AKFF is to brag about 'mines bigger than yours' then you are in the wrong place. If you are going to take your bat and ball and go home because one small section of the forum doesn't suit you, then go right ahead.

However if you decide that you'd like to remain here and get involved in all aspects of the site, then you are most welcome to do so, and I look forward to your continued involvement.

As mentioned previously, it's your call. Thanks for listening


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Doug,
Are you 100% sure that you're American???? Could there have been a mix up with a fine Australian couple at the hospital when you joined the world kicking and screaming?????? :wink:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

The designated whipping boy is patient. I can wait until you and the kiwis get together, have a drink or five and think up something good


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Doug,
I don't think you're going to get what you're after here. Maybe if you asked your wife nicely................ :lol:

Here's my two cents worth, it should be enough that Kiwis have got the bloody rugby sown up, (and most of Bondi as well, just quietly) they shouldn't need to be picking the eyes out of the fishing comp with their mongrel snappers on steroids and king size king fish. All it proves is that because most of them live over here theres no pressure on the fish stocks in NZ giving them an unfair advantage. So quite rightly in the spirit of a nice underarm delivery they should be banned. :twisted:

That said could you keep sending photos, tips and trip reports 'cause I really enjoy them a lot.  :lol: :wink: Now what was the problem again???


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

Doug.. Admit it. You are Canadian!


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Doug's a Canadian?? :lol:

Let's get him!! :twisted:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Guys, WTF? I have been offline for around a month due to some broken ribs which bruised my lung and a dislocated shoulder. As such I have neglected the forum as I haven't been able to type. My lovely lady friend has been kind enough to log in using my account and activate the new user accounts but hasn't been reading any posts.

Someone please fill me in on the details as as far as I am concerned, despite the name the AKFF is a resource for all yak fishos world wide not just us Aussies. If anyone has been abusive to any other members I want to know and they will be dealt with. In the interim if anyone wants to throw their hat in the ring as a moderator of either a temporary nature (until i can again type as I am dictating this message) or a more permanent basis please let me know. Feel free to PM me if you do not want your comments to be publicly known.

Thanks Scott


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah, What Scott said, WTF?

I thought I was the most offensive bugger here. Have I been usurped? Have I been slacking in my duties?

C'mon Kiwi blokes, come back please. Most of us really enjoy your posts and your fishing prowess. I don't know what this is all about but I also can read between the lines. don't let the opinions of one or two people or one or two unfortunate posts drive you away.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Canadian!? Do I sound Canadian? Have I ever once posted anything aboot ice fishing? Take off, eh! 
Well, hockey is my favorite sport.....
:wink:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Scott
Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

A New Zealander, an Australian and an American are at the top of the Empire State Building when the American turns around and says "I bet I can jump from here, fall all the way to the pavement and leap back up!"

The Aussie guy goes, "I'd like to see that! You're mad!"

The American guy vaults the safety fence, plummets to the street. lands intact and leaps mightily back to the observation deck!

"Easy!' he says.

"Anything you can do I can do!", says the Aussie and he leaps over the safety fence without pause. He plummets to the street below and... SPLAT!

The Kiwi guy turns to the American, "Jesus, you're a bloody mongrel Superman."


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Scott 
What happened to you, was it a big fish you were fighting and did it jumped out of the water and landed on you or something.

Hope you mend quickly


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

This doesn't worry me at all..... as my post count shows I read this board a hell of a lot more than I post on it .Just a thought though, as far as I know there's only one aussie and no americans on the fishing.net.nz site you might like to add some of your thoughts over there.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Raumati
OK; fishing.net.nz now has one American member (NOT CANADIAN!)
I had been lurking for a while without registering.

I may be stating the obvious when I say that the internet is a pretty cool little invention. Five years ago I didn't know anything about fishing. Now, on a daily basis, I read tips on fishing for yellow tail in San Diego, snapper in New Zealand, bream in Australia, spanish mackerel in South Africa and redfish in Texas. Makes the world seem like a smaller place.
Just for the record; I never read ice fishing reports from Canada


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Fair enough mate, I was reading Jim Sammons site for a while before I ever found fishing.net and akff.Reading the articles on that Jim's site was the reason I got into kayak fishing, I've never posted there though.

See you sometime on fishing.net.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm the Aussie member.

Or I was, last time I looked.


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Billybob,what a coincidence I just posted a link to your video of the gt on fishing.net.

I saw your artcile in Kanu culture a while back too, good stuff


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Douglas and Spotty Mac, thanks for your concern guys. While i would like to say something cool like what Spotty Mac suggested happened it was far less dramatic than that. I had a collision with a roo while riding a road/trail bike along a dirt road at a fair speed down here and somersaulted over the handle bars. I reckon I will be rocking in 4 to 6 weeks.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Scott: Ouch!!! My sympathies.

I have just re-read this thread (I know I read it yesterday but senility means that everything is new again for me today). What I see behind the dialogue is that basically the folk at AKFF are friendly and inclusive not agro and exclusive.

This is great as one of the founding values for this forum was that it was about fellas (and gals) who were very passionate about their crazy sport and simply loved sharing time with like minded others. The forum was never all about people trying to be heros or about comp fanatics. Sure the forum can have them, but it was never the reason for the forum's existance.

So it is unfortunate some people feel so bad about something that happened to them on the forum that they want to leave.

But the theme which comes through loud and clear is that we as a forum community are truly about mateship and giving everyone a fair go. We are a forum of yak fisho friends not yak fisho competitors. Being friends with others builds people up in a way which competing with others can never do. I reckon, long live the forum's founding values of mateship, sharing, and having fun.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> You forgot one Troppo. What about poking fun at others?
> 
> By the way Troppo, have I ever told you you are an idiot. And a senile old one at that. :wink:
> 
> Now where was I? Oh yeh, I remember now. Can someone tell me what this thread is about again? No? OK how about telling me what day it is? Or maybe who I am? :lol: :roll:


Occy, I did say mateship and having fun. That means making fun of ya mates, doesn't it.

Oh, Occy, I re-read your post again. I strongly deny being senile! And I deny that other thing you called me too. Can't remember what it was and I couldn't be bothered re-reading your post to find out what it was. But I deny it. I think I already said that.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

good to see you back on deck Scott, stay well mate


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:? Holy crap I thought I had logged onto Fishraider for a second then :lol:

Come back JB please you and the other boy's are a huge part of akff.

Billybob  Superman :roll: that was not good mate :lol: :lol:

 fishing Russ


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great idea Raumati, if Mohammed wont come to the mountain then Goerge W. can send in 120 000 troops to blast the mountain to him or something like that.

I can feel a visiting session coming up, stay where you are Raumati I'm coming over. After all no forum board is complete without at least one fat [email protected]@rd.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Its a long paddle.


----------

